# Roaster of the Year



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

These guys do lots for us throughout the year. How about a poll, so that we can vote for our favourite. This does not mean who you have bought from all year, but the roaster you have enjoyed the most.

The starting point would be to make a list of a few likelies to stick a poll up. Suppose we had better seek approval first.....so, one of you lot approve the request please


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> These guys do lots for us throughout the year. How about a poll, so that we can vote for our favourite. This does not mean who you have bought from all year, but the roaster you have enjoyed the most.
> 
> The starting point would be to make a list of a few likelies to stick a poll up. Suppose we had better seek approval first.....so, one of you lot approve the request please


I approve wholeheartedly...... although I am not sure I count (on the permission front that is)


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Has to be nescafe for their freeze dried efforts this year.. Top notch gold blend.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Compass/Rave Have greatly enjoyed both!


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

Have to say european powerhouse Caffenation, thouroughly enjoyed their coffees this year.. & union for the panama natural.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Foundry, Hasbean, Rave and Extract have been in my favourites this year.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Foundry, Hasbean, Rave and Extract have been in my favourites this year.


Totally agree


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Burnzy said:


> Has to be nescafe for their freeze dried efforts this year.. Top notch gold blend.


But, does it qualify as being coffee??


----------



## lukej (Nov 29, 2014)

Aroma Tea and Coffee are my choice for this year, their Shropshire Roast is my roast of the year too...

Luke


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Polls are really only effective up to about 10 choices and there will be far more than that I'm sure

I could name at least 10 good roasters whose coffee I have enjoyed this year

If you wish to run one then no issues - but it could be limited to best of a subset


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Burnzy said:


> Has to be nescafe for their freeze dried efforts this year.. Top notch gold blend.


I'm sure it's made from the lead from broken pencils not beans.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Foundry, Hasbean, Rave and Extract have been in my favourites this year.


A timely reminder that I have not yet sampled Foundy's wares. This will be rectified in due course.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going through the end of a bag of Augustinos from them at the moment.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

Wot, no Lavazza?!


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

Rave and Foundry for me


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

For me, Monsoon Estates. Purely because of my interactions and upcoming activities with them.

I'm also really singing Liminis praises as I've had some cracking beans off of them and the team there are second to none.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Has Bean, Rave and Smokey Barn for me


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Can i nominate myself....


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Can i nominate myself....


 Presumably that needs another poll - the best home roasters. Actually, has there ever been a home roasters cupping?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And my list: Foundry, Has Bean, Coffee Compass, Extract (but I'm aware of the many roasters I haven't tried).


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Should be a home roasters day next year!!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Open to non-home roasters, I hope. It would be fascinating.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Agreed, would be cool to see everyone's machines and share some tips and stuff.

Should seriously be looked at i reckon, nice venue somewhere, load of roasters and maybe a machine or two.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

How about having home roasters all enter a competition. They have to roast two samples of the same bean and send them to 2 judges. Then we can see who is a home roaster and who is just home roasted!


----------



## Blackstone (Aug 5, 2012)

froggystyle said:


> Agreed, would be cool to see everyone's machines and share some tips and stuff.
> 
> Should seriously be looked at i reckon, nice venue somewhere, load of roasters and maybe a machine or two.


are you offering to arrange?


----------



## Obnic (Jan 14, 2014)

CoffeeCompass and Limini would be the top two on my list.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

I have especially enjoyed Square Mile and Union offerings this year.


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

Monsoon Estates, Stratford upon Avon for me.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

michal-mi said:


> Monsoon Estates, Stratford upon Avon for me.


Michal? Do I know you?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Coffee Compass for me. Since I discovered Brighton Lanes I am one happy chappy.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We're actually planning a home roasters event for 2015







, with the coffee being submitted for a small jury to cup / extract and the winner getting to spend a day with a roaster


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Glenn said:


> We're actually planning a home roasters event for 2015
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I appreciate that it might be in the early days of planing but will this be an event open to all to spectate, as it were, with some accompanying short descriptions about roasting?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

We are looking at holding a separate day where roasting demonstrations will take place and the process can be explored in greater detail

I hope to have details in mid-Jan

It will be limited to a small number due to space


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

That will be interesting.


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Michal? Do I know you?


yep


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

Sounds very interesting. We'd be interested in supporting this if we can. Great to get a bit more in-depth about roasting. It's a fascinating thing to do and I'm sure forum members would appreciate the insights. Great idea.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

michal-mi said:


> yep


Awesome! Good to see you here.

I'm doing some great things with Anne and Chris over the coming months. I'll keep you in the loop


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

I'd echo the vote for Rave and Coffee Compass. Delivery and service top notch in both cases with excellent back up and communication.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

For quality and consistency got to be Has Bean for me

So many different coffees from them this year and I've got something good/ great and brilliant ( as espresso or brewed or both ) from all of them ..

The care taken to preserve the specialness of each coffee and region stand out for me, it's opened up my eyes to all the amazing and different tastes the coffee And the farmers of the world produce.

Special mention to Foundry for three coffees ( El Salvador , the yirg , and the Columbian ) . All of which have knocked my socks off . I'm really looking forward to seeing what's up next from them .


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Can i nominate myself....


i only think this applies if you supply to others , feel free to send me loads of samples of your roasting prowess .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> i only think this applies if you supply to others , feel free to send me loads of samples of your roasting prowess .


I can do that, how do you want to pay?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> I can do that, how do you want to pay?


I would suggest with...


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

My beans are magic anyway Boots!


----------



## michal-mi (Aug 29, 2013)

Scotford said:


> Awesome! Good to see you here.
> 
> I'm doing some great things with Anne and Chris over the coming months. I'll keep you in the loop


cool, it always pleasure to learn something new


----------



## stevogums (May 8, 2013)

Rave,Coffee Compass for me.

Do need to try some others.

Will keep my eyes open for next subscription running,wether it be DSOL or LSOL.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I can do that, how do you want to pay?


with kind words and compliments about your roasting expertise,

I also expect you to carry out full quality control on your beans before dispatch , I wouldnt want any foreign objects to end up in my newly acquired pride and joy .


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> I wouldnt want any foreign objects to end up in my newly acquired pride and joy .


C'mon, that never happens.....


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> C'mon, that never happens.....


Aparently .................................


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Rave has had most of my orders this year so I guess they would get my vote,

Smokey barn definatly opened my eyes to how sophisticated tastes can be and HB already have such high and well deserved reputation .

And some of the DSOL offerings I have been lucky to sample as guest slots havent disappointed .

most amazing coffee from a coffee shop with such a clear margin was definatly KOFRA NORWICH !!


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Not a roaster though!


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Caffenation predominantly


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Rave for me! Closely followed by me.


----------

